# Wanted R34 key/lock set



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello

Been looking for a key/lock set for my R34 GTR brand new or used, replacement part K9810-AA400 is discontinued

It have to include:

Ignition barrel
Both RH and LH lock barrels
Trunk lid lock barrel
Glove box lock barrel
Matching key

Send me a PM


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Up


----------

